# Verzaubern im Handelsfenster



## Seleno (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte heute für 2 Bekannte etwas verzaubern, derjenige gibt mir also die Mats, öffnet erneut das Handelsfenster und legt den Gegenstand unten rechts rein, ich will verzaubern, aber es passiert nix, hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht, muss ich erst auf handeln klicken bevor ich das item verzaubern kann?

Gruss Seleno


----------



## Kyrador (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Seleno,

wenn ihr das zweite Mal das Handelsfenster öffnet und er seinen Gegenstand unten hineinlegt, musst du aus deinem Zauberbuch die Verzauberung auswählen, auf verzaubern klicken und den Gegenstand im Handelsfenster auswählen. Die Verzauberung erfolgt aber erst, wenn ihr beide das Handelsfenster mit "Handeln" bestätigt habt.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

verzaubern, dann handel


----------



## Varitu (30. Juni 2011)

Und das Item muß natürlich verzauberbar sein;

-Stufenbeschränkung
-Verzaubererbeschränkte VZ (Ringe) geht auch nicht woanders

Gruß Varitus


----------

